# Shell grit and Calgrit.



## wally3218 (Jul 21, 2020)

I’ve just set up a new turtle tank and have medium size pebbles as a substrate. 
I was wanting to use calgrit as suggested but calgrit is difficult to source at the moment.
Can shell grit can be used instead of calgrit and can I add it to my pebbles or should I remove the pebbles first.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi, it's advisable that you do NOT use shell grit in the aquarium as a substrate as it it far too coarse and abrasive... it will cut your turtle's skin. If you can bag it in a stocking, you can add it to a tray inside a canister filter, that way it will still buffer the pH, GH and KH without being of any harm to your turtle/s.

Rocks, stones and pebbles or gravel have no place in a turtle aquarium. The ideal substrate is natural river sand mixed with calgrit. Decor should be assorted pieces of driftwood.


----------



## wally3218 (Jul 21, 2020)

Thanks for your reply flaviemys-purvisi
I’m learning not to trust pet shops.
What about plants is there any I should look out for.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 22, 2020)

Just stick with Elodea and Vallisneria and you won't go wrong.


----------



## wally3218 (Jul 29, 2020)

Can Washed Play Sand from Bunnings be used as river sand 
https://www.bunnings.com.au/richgro-20kg-play-sand_p3022506


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 30, 2020)

Bunnings play sand, (Beach sand) when viewed under a microscope reveals how sharp and abrasive it is, it is high in silica (quartz) which does not fracture easily and the grains are sharp and jagged edged.


Natural river sand is a better option.


----------



## wally3218 (Jun 3, 2021)

After covering the bottom of my 4ft turtle tank with calgrit, he kicks The calgrit up into small mounds that makes the water partly cloudy is this anything to worry about.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 3, 2021)

wally3218 said:


> After covering the bottom of my 4ft turtle tank with calgrit, he kicks The calgrit up into small mounds that makes the water partly cloudy is this anything to worry about.


Not at all.


----------



## Matt17460 (Sep 30, 2021)

Is this a good river sand to use? Does say Gravel but is listed as a River Sand.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 1, 2021)

Are the particles finer than 3mm??


----------



## Matt17460 (Oct 1, 2021)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Are the particles finer than 3mm??


Less than 1mm and smooth. Sounds like a winner. Thanks mate.


----------

